# 7800 drive shaft



## jd6448 (Mar 10, 2012)

The universal joints are bad can you just drop it down or take out the motor. No it is not front wheele asiast


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

Unbolt the one side and slide the other side in, then it should come out.


----------

